# Beehive teamwork - the High Definition Video



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

At last, I've successfully uploaded the longest ever HD Video, showing honey bees in action. The video is posted under this title - Beehive teamwork (hive ventilation and pollen collection) :[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnYwluCDyfM[/ame]

It took me about four hours to upload it. And now you can watch this video even on your HD TV!


Thank you Google (YouTube)!

Boris Romanov


----------

